# The other side of fireworks



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

o no is that your rabbit ? RIP little guy


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

what happened :'(


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

RepBex said:


> o no is that your rabbit ? RIP little guy


Unfortunately it's my daughters - sod's law



georgieabc123 said:


> what happened :'(


My neighbours decided to have fireworks right night to them and didn't tell me - Found her this morning looking much like a heart attack


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

oh no thats awful i hope your others are ok poor little one


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> oh no thats awful i hope your others are ok poor little one


Others seem to be ok ty.

RIP Mystery. LAst of my Blue Eyed White line


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

OMG thats awful :-( how inconsiderate of your neighbour, I assume they knew you had rabbits?

I would be devastated.

Poor poor little bunny, literally scared to death.

Our dog was hyper ventilating and shaking last night, our neighbour was doing the same.

I send my condolences.

All the best.

:|


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

JackieL said:


> OMG thats awful :-( how inconsiderate of your neighbour, I assume they knew you had rabbits?
> 
> I would be devastated.
> 
> ...


Yes they are often found peering over the friend with a friend or two showing them my giants.

I don't objest to fireworks on principal - I just don't see why they need to be noisey! and I really can't see why they didn't mention that they would be doing it - I would have brought them all into the conservatory for the night!

Yes my Kelpie was shaking last night despite the tv being on full volume - luckily the poodle didn't seem to mind her first time with them.


----------



## robbies-reptiles (Nov 8, 2009)

that really is a shame but i cant blame the neighbors, they could have been more considerate, but surely it would have been sensible to bring them in anyway on bonfire night, 

very sorry for your loss though


----------



## terri-louise (Mar 15, 2010)

hi sorry 2 hear about your daughters rabbit, ive got a 2year old dutch and i was so scared for her last nyt but she didnt evan flinch, 

sorry again


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Thats an absolute sin rip little rabbit,, hope your daughters ok.
My 3 dogs were an absolute nightmare last night due to the fireworks its always the innocents that suffer*


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

robbies-reptiles said:


> that really is a shame but i cant blame the neighbors, they could have been more considerate, but surely it would have been sensible to bring them in anyway on bonfire night,
> 
> very sorry for your loss though


Thanks - but as that one was 4 and the others are all adults too and they have coped so far, and as we never seem to have fireworks too close, it never occured to me. Had I known that they were going to set them off with in 6 feet of them (several ended up in my garden) I would have bought them in. I would have, very nicely, asked them to choose pretty ones rather than bangers.

But, yes, I wish I had bought them in now
:bash:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

im very sorry for your loss and i hope your daughters alright. i used to love fireworks (in the pretty colours in the sky sense) but there just made to go with a massive, really loud bang now


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> Yes they are often found peering over the friend with a friend or two showing them my giants.
> 
> I don't objest to fireworks on principal - I just don't see why they need to be noisey! and I really can't see why they didn't mention that they would be doing it - I would have brought them all into the conservatory for the night!
> 
> Yes my Kelpie was shaking last night despite the tv being on full volume - luckily the poodle didn't seem to mind her first time with them.


Have you shown them what their fireworks achieved ?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

JackieL said:


> Have you shown them what their fireworks achieved ?


I have put it on Facebook - they will see it


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats so sad  Sorry for your daughters and your loss  x


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Thats terrible am very sorry.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

RIP bunny , when you no a neighbour keeps rabbits its only polite to let them no if you are having fireworks


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

This is why i think fireworks should not be sold to the public. Only private displays should be allowed to set them off.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's sad, I covered the front of our hutches last night but left the rabbits outside, the neighbour's houses are a fair distance from ours and they rarely have fireworks anyway, the nearest ones are probably 1/4 mile away. The dog still went into panic mode though and is doing the same again now, she paces around the house panting, goes into corners and scratches madly as if she's digging a hole, barks if there's a particularly loud one, pees on the floor, wild-eyes, shaking..., it's terrible to see but not a lot we can do about it. We just turn the TV up as loud as we can bear it, turn all the lights on, draw all the curtains, and do our best to ignore her and behave as if nothing is wrong.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> RIP bunny , when you no a neighbour keeps rabbits its only polite to let them no if you are having fireworks


 You would think so wouldn't you?



selina20 said:


> This is why i think fireworks should not be sold to the public. Only private displays should be allowed to set them off.


 There is a facebook group for this called ban non organised fireworks - link wouldn't work! 
Personally I would be happy if them made them pretty with no bangs!

Thank you everyone for your kind words - she was a great character and will be missed.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

i'm fortunate enough that we've never had animals scared of fireworks, my rabbit just curled up in his hutch and waited it out, we use to put blankets and duvets over his run to drown out the noise but he was never bothered, and the dog just sleeps through them or goes and barks at them for a bit. 

We've always has the decency, and our neighbours have too, to tell them fireworks would be going off.

I'm very sorry for you loss


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

A few years ago I was driving along in the dark and a firework went off,startling a bird that bemused in the dark landed in the road.I pulled over to remove it to safety and a car came the other way and killed the poor thing.They aren't worth the havoc they wreak.Terrible consequence for the rabbit,what a way to go,frightened to death.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. My neighbours at least told me they were having fireworks, but they were going off right over my garden. I have yet to see the skunks today and they didn't eat much of their dinner last night 

I too think that the noisy fireworks should only be sold to licensed displays, and then only permitted in areas a decent distance away from residences. I'm all for people having their own fireworks, but there is no need to have such loud rockets when your garden is only 30ft long!! I much prefer the pretty ones!

I'm off to tempt the skunkies out of the nestbox....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How very sad - and what is worse is that he probably wasn't the only one!

I also feel that it isn't necessary to have all these horrendous bangs for fireworks that give such incredible displays. Surely the purpose of fireworks is to watch them, not hear them?

I say ban the noise, not the fireworks themselves.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> This is why i think fireworks should not be sold to the public. Only private displays should be allowed to set them off.


Completely agree!

Sorry for your loss, poor rabbit


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sorry about your rabbit, I'm against firworks (except public displays) but we all know there's going to be fireworks on bonfire night. You should have assumed that and brought them indoors. It really isn't your neighbour's fault


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

cazcolecarter said:


> I'm sorry about your rabbit, I'm against firworks (except public displays) but we all know there's going to be fireworks on bonfire night. You should have assumed that and brought them indoors. It really isn't your neighbour's fault


. 


Thank you - but as stated - She has managed 4 years with out dropping dead of a heart attack. and this is the first year they have had a firework party. In fact I have never had a) a rabbit die on bonfire night (in 15 years of owning them and b) never had fireworks right next door. <shrugs>

But you, of course are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> .
> 
> 
> Thank you - but as stated - She has managed 4 years with out dropping dead of a heart attack. and this is the first year they have had a firework party. In fact I have never had a) a rabbit die on bonfire night (in 15 years of owning them and b) never had fireworks right next door. <shrugs>
> ...


 Be that as it may, I still would have brought them indoors, these things happen though. It isn't really anyone's fault


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

cazcolecarter said:


> Be that as it may, I still would have brought them indoors, these things happen though. It isn't really anyone's fault


and hd they told me I would have - but thanks again


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

i get worried for the shock it causes animals housed in doors tbh!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

R.I.P little bunny 

I think my neighbours have been shopping for the biggest and loudest ones they can find this year! Not good, my eldest dog has been in a state for the past 2 nights :devil:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

marcusjelly said:


> i get worried for the shock it causes animals housed in doors tbh!


 I'm quite lucky, none of my animals are bothered. My autistic son hates them though


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

cazcolecarter said:


> I'm quite lucky, none of my animals are bothered. My autistic son hates them though


The rest of them are fine - apart from the Kelpie who shakes - I hate having to ignore him - but def seems to be the best thing to do.

yes - until this year my very noise sensitive daughter has had a lot of problems with them - so we bought her some proper ear defenders which worked well. We are donating them to another child who has the same problem this year as she now seems able to cope.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Your fault....no one elses...

You knew there would be fireworks....

I hate fireworks, I don't think just anyone should be able to buy explosives...

I feel sorry for the rabbit but you're responsible.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

bobby said:


> Your fault....no one elses...
> 
> You knew there would be fireworks....
> 
> ...


what a heartless post ..... many people have outdoor pets and the neighbours knew she had rabbits very close to where they set the fireworks off ..... it would of taken them 2 mins out of there day to knock on the door and warn them , how hard is that .....glad i dont live next door to you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Simba is going mental right now (cat)
there are SO many going off


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> what a heartless post ..... many people have outdoor pets and the neighbours knew she had rabbits very close to where they set the fireworks off ..... it would of taken them 2 mins out of there day to knock on the door and warn them , how hard is that .....glad i dont live next door to you


Funny...I get on fine with my neighbours and I don't play with explosives....

What has it got to do with the neighbours..

Take your pets in on bonfire night.....sorted...

Also, I agree the neighbours should have let her know.....still not their fault...


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

bobby said:


> Funny...I get on fine with my neighbours and I don't play with explosives....
> 
> What has it got to do with the neighbours..
> 
> Take your pets in on bonfire night.....sorted...


bonfire night lasts days now , the neighbours had on various occasions looked over the fence to admire the rabbits so well aware they were there ....its called old fasioned courtesy(sp) ...not hard ....ffs i knock on neighbours doors when having a bonfire ......a bit of prior warning is all it takes


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> bonfire night lasts days now , the neighbours had on various occasions looked over the fence to admire the rabbits so well aware they were there ....its called old fasioned courtesy(sp) ...not hard ....ffs i knock on neighbours doors when having a bonfire ......a bit of prior warning is all it takes


Yes and I agree they should have said something, I'd let my neighbours know before a BBQ.....the responsibility still lies with the owner...

I haven't said anything that contradicts your view?

Unless you think the rabbit died because of the neighbours?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> I don't think just anyone should be able to buy explosives...


Have to agree with that, don't you think it's quite amazing that in a country where it's pretty hard to legally buy a gun, getting a lot harder to buy a knife even, that at any time of year more or less anyone can buy an unlimited quantity of explosives and set them off in public!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Graham said:


> Have to agree with that, don't you think it's quite amazing that in a country where it's pretty hard to legally buy a gun, getting a lot harder to buy a knife even, that at any time of year more or less anyone can buy an unlimited quantity of explosives and set them off in public!


It's ridiculous...

I'm lucky this year, rebel doesn't seem to care aslong as I'm around...my little GSDx bitch was a nightmare though....

BTW, when I googled for advice on rabbits on bonfire night this was the first result...



> Rabbits or guinea pigs left outside in a hutch will not only be subjected to the bitterly cold weather, but the loud crashing noises along with bright flashes of light and possibly even flames from bonfires will terrify your animal in no short order. These small pets are essentially prey animals, and have a very sharp instincts that lead them to respond to fear in certain ways. If they get into a state of shock or panic then it is quite possible that this would *cause them to have a heart attack and die*, this obviously being the worst case scenario. If you are unable or unwilling to bring the pet into your house then consider moving them into a shed, garage, or anywhere that provides some extra shelter, but *whatever you do, do not leave them exposed.*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

selina20 said:


> This is why i think fireworks should not be sold to the public. Only private displays should be allowed to set them off.


Here here! :notworthy:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Here here! :notworthy:


See i speak sense sometimes


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

there is one problem with the 'you should bring them in' argument, if the OP lives in an area thats anything like mine then fireworks will be being set off every weekend/friday night from now until they stop selling them in the shops at around the middle to end of january. im very lucky in that none of my outdoor pets are bothered by fireworks, because il be honest i have no id do if they where bothered.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

mask-of-sanity said:


> what a heartless post ..... many people have outdoor pets and the neighbours knew she had rabbits very close to where they set the fireworks off ..... it would of taken them 2 mins out of there day to knock on the door and warn them , how hard is that .....glad i dont live next door to you


Not heartless. Should've thought about bringing animals inside beforehand around bonfire night anyway. Even now they're going off and will be for a while. Everyone is told to always keep their pets indoors, every bonfire night, every year. A neighbour's business is their own, there isn't a reason to really tell people what you're going to be doing. How were they to know how rabbits react? Did the OP warn them that rabbits are sensitive and could they tell them beforehand if they're doing fireworks? No.

Their rabbit, their responsibility. It's not as if the neighbours threw one at the rabbit.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

bobby said:


> Your fault....no one elses...
> 
> You knew there would be fireworks....
> 
> ...


You really are a prick Bobby, a little girls pet has died have some compassion.

I am sorry for your loss R.I.P little bunny.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

miss_ferret said:


> there is one problem with the 'you should bring them in' argument, if the OP lives in an area thats anything like mine then fireworks will be being set off every weekend/friday night from now until they stop selling them in the shops at around the middle to end of january. im very lucky in that none of my outdoor pets are bothered by fireworks, because il be honest i have no id do if they where bothered.


You can only sell them between the 15th October and the 10th November at this time of year...

You can also buy them from the 26th December and ending on the 31st December....

In my opinion leaving rabbits and other small pets outside in hutches over winter is unethical, unless ofcourse they are housed in barns, sheds or other out buildings....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

mask-of-sanity said:


> the neighbours had on various occasions looked over the fence to admire the rabbits so well aware they were there ....its called old fasioned courtesy(sp) ...not hard ....ffs i knock on neighbours doors when having a bonfire ......a bit of prior warning is all it takes


 
It's the last thing that most people would think of though. When you see something so often it becomes part of the the scenery. Not sure if the OP has mentioned it to the neighbours yet but i'm guessing they'd be mortified and had forgotten all about it and didn't think to mention anything.


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Were you asleep when the fireworks were being set off?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Meko said:


> It's the last thing that most people would think of though. When you see something so often it becomes part of the the scenery. Not sure if the OP has mentioned it to the neighbours yet but i'm guessing they'd be mortified and had forgotten all about it and didn't think to mention anything.


I'd imagine so...

I'm sure they didn't think "We could let them know as they have rabbits.....nah, I don't care if the rabbits get scared and die."

This is just one of those things that happens....have to just learn from it and be more careful next time....


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> It's the last thing that most people would think of though. When you see something so often it becomes part of the the scenery. Not sure if the OP has mentioned it to the neighbours yet but i'm guessing they'd be mortified and had forgotten all about it and didn't think to mention anything.


That's what I was thinking.

It's not the neighbour's responsibility to remember these things, the OP should've known (like anyone who knows what bonfire night is) that there are going to obviously going to be light flashes and lots of noise. It's also the last thing people would think of "oh, I'll just go tell them our business of normal bonfire night activities".

If people think you should warn everyone then people in crouded and built up areas would need to knock on maybe 20+ doors, just incase someone has a rabbit that they don't bring in knowing they react badly...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Freakinfreak said:


> That's what I was thinking.
> 
> It's not the neighbour's responsibility to remember these things, the OP should've known (like anyone who knows what bonfire night is) that there are going to obviously going to be light flashes and lots of noise. It's also the last thing people would think of "oh, I'll just go tell them our business of normal bonfire night activities".
> 
> If people think you should warn everyone then people in crouded and built up areas would need to knock on maybe 20+ doors, just incase someone has a rabbit that they don't bring in knowing they react badly...


True...

There are about 28 on my row, I know a few have hutches outside.....should I go to every door if I want to light a firework....on bonfire night? :lol2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

bobby said:


> True...
> 
> There are about 28 on my row, I know a few have hutches outside.....should I go to every door if I want to light a firework....on bonfire night? :lol2:


Make sure to tell them you might sneeze too, that might do some damage and if you fart then we're all in real trouble.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Freakinfreak said:


> Make sure to tell them you might sneeze too, that might do some damage and if you fart then we're all in real trouble.


:lol2:

Perhaps I should let them all know there will be bright lights at Christmas time.....from Christmas decorations.....it could come as a surprise :whistling2:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

bobby said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Perhaps I should let them all know there will be bright lights at Christmas time.....from Christmas decorations.....it could come as a surprise :whistling2:


Also be sure to warn them that at some point there could possibly be stars in the sky which could cause panic.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Just a word of warning - rabbits can and do drop dead with no warning for other reasons, one of which is VHD (just passing on what the vet told me). I am very sorry for your loss, but I really don't think it's the neighbour's fault. I do think it's courtesy to warn neighbours if you're having fireworks, but on Bonfire Night it really isn't time for a rabbit to be outside. I really do sympathise though, it's a horrible experience for the family when a pet passes suddenly. 

Can I poke something else in (pardon the pun) - I noticed you said you had posted about it on Facebook and made a group (?) about it? I really don't think that's a fair way to deal with the issue - it would be far better sorted face to face, the family is probably mortified and a facebook campaign really isn't the mature way to sort out relations if indeed you want to be able to move on from this experience.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

KathyM said:


> Just a word of warning - rabbits can and do drop dead with no warning for other reasons, one of which is VHD (just passing on what the vet told me). I am very sorry for your loss, but I really don't think it's the neighbour's fault. I do think it's courtesy to warn neighbours if you're having fireworks, but on Bonfire Night it really isn't time for a rabbit to be outside. I really do sympathise though, it's a horrible experience for the family when a pet passes suddenly.
> 
> Can I poke something else in (pardon the pun) - I noticed you said you had posted about it on Facebook and made a group (?) about it? I really don't think that's a fair way to deal with the issue - it would be far better sorted face to face, the family is probably mortified and a facebook campaign really isn't the mature way to sort out relations if indeed you want to be able to move on from this experience.


Yeah but it's the fashion to act like a tool on Facebook....:whistling2:


----------



## blobby (Nov 6, 2006)

*f-cking fireworks*

they gave my 12 year old staffie 3 strokes and the last one made her loose the use of her back legs and finaly her life RIP pepper,, and thats a fact from the vet, i lived in australia for 18 years and never saw a fire work any where but an organised event, HOW IT SHOULD BE ,,didnt cost the hospials owt either as there were no accidents ,,.,,.I SAY BAN ALL SALES TO THE PUBLIC,,.,,.CHEERS BEVAN


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Maybe your neighbour didn't feel the need to warn you as they assumed that you, a responsible caring pet owner, would not leave your rabbits outside on bonfire night. A night renowned for fireworks and loud bangs that can easily kill small animals.

On another note, I am very sorry for your childs loss, but what about the many children that use this forum who will innocently click onto theis thread and, without warning, have a picture of a dead pet rabbit pop onto the screen? Pretty inconsiderate of you really. 
Why the first thing to pop into your head when you find your pet dead is to run for the camera and stick the picture on a forum and have a moan is beyond me. It's morbid and just plain stupid in my opinion. Especially when the responsibilty for this situation lies solely with you.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

blobby said:


> they gave my 12 year old staffie 3 strokes and the last one made her loose the use of her back legs and finaly her life RIP pepper,, and thats a fact from the vet, i lived in australia for 18 years and never saw a fire work any where but an organised event, HOW IT SHOULD BE ,,didnt cost the hospials owt either as there were no accidents ,,.,,.I SAY BAN ALL SALES TO THE PUBLIC,,.,,.CHEERS BEVAN


That's horrible mate 

Agree with you on keeping it to public displays, no need for the public to have access to them...

Lets face it, the big professional displays are far superior anyway, we wouldn't be missing out on anything....


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

dickvansheepcake said:


> On another note, I am very sorry for your childs loss, but what about the many children that use this forum who will innocently click onto theis thread and, without warning, have a picture of a dead pet rabbit pop onto the screen? Pretty inconsiderate of you really.
> Why the first thing to pop into your head when you find your pet dead is to run for the camera and stick the picture on a forum and have a moan is beyond me. It's morbid and just plain stupid in my opinion. Especially when the responsibilty for this situation lies solely with you.


I thought this also, As an adult its not something I want to see, Let alone the younger ones of the forum. 

I always had rabbits when I was younger ( until I reached about 14 and developed a serious allergy out of no where! ) and they used to live in my bedroom with me over fireworks week... I understand that people set them off at all times now but you know the main days its going to be mental and surely its common sense to bring them in? 

I agree, Fireworks are horrid things though, My JR has been a nightmare this year, Its a horrible thing to see


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't agree that a picture of a dead rabbit shouldn't be posted.Death doesn't need sweeping under the carpet.Some fool wrote a letter of complaint to our local paper because her child had been visually exposed to a dead duck(natural causes)hanging from a shrub in our local park.Talk about sheltering your kids.The rabbit isn't a shocking,graphic mutilated corpse,it's just dead.I feel terrible for the wildlife at this time a year.We got through last night with all animals safe but the dogs had pooed and wee'd indicating their trauma.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

maybe i am to good a neighbour then and expect the same back ....i think the case here is after 15yrs of no fireworks by her neighbours puts you in a false sense of security ,, all my bunnys when i bred them lived outside all year round with no problems what so ever , but then again my neighbours didnt have fireworks and on the one occasion they did , i had 2 days prior warning and ended up with a dining room full of rabbit cages .its not hard to warn people but nothing can change whats happened and its a very hard lesson to learn .....round here there are fireworks at least once a month but luckily not to close to me , its daft people should just leave it until bonfire night and as said go to public displays.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Thank you - but as stated - She has managed 4 years with out dropping dead of a heart attack*. and this is the first year they have had a firework party. *In fact I have never had a) a rabbit die on bonfire night* (in 15 years of owning them and b) never had fireworks right next door. <shrugs>
> ...


Perhaps it wasn't the fireworks but a horrible coincidence then..?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh no thats awful 
I told my neighbours i was having fireworks good job one just got a new puppy and he was scared so they said they would go to there mums with puppy was thankful because i couldnt go out for the fireworks because my daughter is scared of them.

My rabbit was ok because he lives indoors and i put him in the living room free roaming with the door shut so he wasnt to bothered.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wow at lot of posts

I'll try to remember to answer them all.Though probably not in order!

Firstly my daughter asked me to post her rabbit to show people what could happen. I have in no way said it was my neighbours fault. I didn't make a facebook group on it - The group has benn running for years I am just a lowley member. and grrrr it wasn't my first thought - how rude lol. My first thought was to comfort my sobbing daughter and check the rabbit over for anything else - You may take the time to notice that my first post was at 1.55pm - hardly the first thing I did...

I only have 2 neighbours really close and the ones in question are always hanging over the fence asking questions about their guiena pigs. So it would have just been common curteosy to mention it. In fact tonight there were no fireworks near me at all.

However I do accedpt it may have just been a coincidence - She definately has no sysmptoms of any disease, (teeth, vent, anus, mouth, weight all fine,however I will of course, keep a close eye on the others.

I'm sorry that some of you have a problem seeing a dead rabbit alhough I am a little bemused by that when I often see lots of pictures of dead everything on here...

My rabbits are not kept in 'little cages' in the garden they are free range bunnies and always have been. With a myriad of Wendy house and blacked out hutches. Confining them to cages would mean seperating them from their support network at a very stressful time The way my rabbits have lived has not changed for 11 years (although we have replaced their 'homes' regularly lol). The only thing that has changed was the loud bangs over their heads over that night.

Oh and no I was not asleep - I was sitting with the tv up loud while one of the dogs shivered his way through the 1/2 hour of the noise at my feet. 

I think that's it


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I hate fireworks  I had to rush round like a loony when I got home, as there were fireworks going off close and I had to get my bunnies in quick 

Binky free


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Binky free


That is a lovely thing to say in this situation and so I am stealing it and using it too. 

Binky free little bun


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> However I do accedpt it may have just been a coincidence - She definately has no sysmptoms of any disease, (teeth, vent, anus, mouth, weight all fine,however I will of course, keep a close eye on the others.
> 
> My rabbits are not kept in 'little cages' in the garden they are free range bunnies and always have been. With a myriad of Wendy house and blacked out hutches. Confining them to cages would mean seperating them from their support network at a very stressful time


Sorry just snipped it to make it easier to reply to. I didn't realise you had a lot of other buns living together. VHD can kill with no symptoms at all, it is one of the most common causes of the sudden death in rabbits. I would urge you to quarantine them if you haven't got them all vaccinated and even if you have, get some advice from your vet ASAP. I don't know a lot about it myself but having lost a bunny suddenly myself I know it's the first thing you suspect nowadays. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Sorry just snipped it to make it easier to reply to. I didn't realise you had a lot of other buns living together. VHD can kill with no symptoms at all, it is one of the most common causes of the sudden death in rabbits. I would urge you to quarantine them if you haven't got them all vaccinated and even if you have, get some advice from your vet ASAP. I don't know a lot about it myself but having lost a bunny suddenly myself I know it's the first thing you suspect nowadays. I am so sorry for your loss.


 
All vacinated and from what I've seen of the way VHD can spread it would be too late anyway so not much to do but cross my fingers - everyone's looking fine this morning though which is a relief.

The idea of quarantining 3 giant rabbits and another mini is quite scarey too:lol2:

But sound advice - thank you x


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

quizicalkat said:


> Oh and no I was not asleep - I was sitting with the tv up loud while one of the dogs shivered his way through the 1/2 hour of the noise at my feet.


I'm not trying to be rude, but surely if you were awake then you could have gone out and brought them in when you realised they were setting off fireworks?


----------

